

Maxwell's demon - Sandman
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxwell%27s_demon

======
fburnaby
This is definitely cool. May I ask whoever submitted it why what made them
think to submit it here?

~~~
Sandman
Thank you. Well, I sort of just bumped into this article while reading
Wikipedia and I thought that it might be a nice addition to HN. Glad you liked
it.

